# Not my fault GH customer



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Took two really behind schedule orders. The last Wok and Fire customer called me as I was driving home, I had to pull over to have a decent conversation with a GH customer complaint. (Highly likely, either there wasn't sufficient driver coverage or a lot of drivers passed on these two.) I was calm and apologized to the customer in behalf of GH. I wasn't multi apping, had GH running only, told the customer I picked up the order and delivered asap. Guy was calm in the end.

Here's my point, why doesn't GH throw in the bonus in the first place so we don't have complaining customers? Rhetorical question.








Flips order was really late as well. See tip value.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Took two really behind schedule orders. The last Wok and Fire customer called me as I was driving home, I had to pull over to have a decent conversation with a GH customer complaint. (Highly likely, either there wasn't sufficient driver coverage or a lot of drivers passed on these two.) I was calm and apologized to the customer in behalf of GH. I wasn't multi apping, had GH running only, told the customer I picked up the order and delivered asap. Guy was calm in the end.
> 
> Here's my point, why doesn't GH throw in the bonus in the first place so we don't have complaining customers? Rhetorical question.
> View attachment 462523
> ...


The payouts from GH are horrendous. The tips saved the day.

These piece of shit delivery "apps" overcharge the restaurants and pay their drivers terrible wages.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The payouts from GH are horrendous. The tips saved the day.
> 
> These piece of shit delivery "apps" overcharge the restaurants and pay their drivers terrible wages.


Good times will be over when GH gets acquired by Eats.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The payouts from GH are horrendous. The tips saved the day.
> 
> These piece of shit delivery "apps" overcharge the restaurants and pay their drivers terrible wages.


Thanks for stating your opinion over and over and over and over again. We got it.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

That's a lot of miles, where do you deliver? I get paid the same and I keep my deliveries under 3 mi, 5 mi top, I'm in Providence RI.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> Took two really behind schedule orders. The last Wok and Fire customer called me as I was driving home, I had to pull over to have a decent conversation with a GH customer complaint. (Highly likely, either there wasn't sufficient driver coverage or a lot of drivers passed on these two.) I was calm and apologized to the customer in behalf of GH. I wasn't multi apping, had GH running only, told the customer I picked up the order and delivered asap. Guy was calm in the end.
> 
> Here's my point, why doesn't GH throw in the bonus in the first place so we don't have complaining customers? Rhetorical question.
> View attachment 462523
> ...


Here is what I do my friend, I do not answer any 312 area code calls during deliveries, unless I know that there was a problem with previous delivery(GH office calls). Talking to the customer will not change anything, and as long as you pressed "Leaving " button then the money is your regardless how much the customer complains later.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> That's a lot of miles, where do you deliver? I get paid the same and I keep my deliveries under 3 mi, 5 mi top, I'm in Providence RI.


West burbs Chicago. The GH area is big.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Why did you take late orders, silly?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

You need to have a Google Voice number, not your own personal cell. I do. All calls/texts get ignored to that number. 

Its hilarious that all of these apps think that THEIR customer can call me. I am not in any way contracted or paid by the customer. I am 100% contracted and paid by GH. So unless GH is calling (wait for it) I DON'T CARE.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Took two really behind schedule orders. The last Wok and Fire customer called me as I was driving home, I had to pull over to have a decent conversation with a GH customer complaint. (Highly likely, either there wasn't sufficient driver coverage or a lot of drivers passed on these two.) I was calm and apologized to the customer in behalf of GH. I wasn't multi apping, had GH running only, told the customer I picked up the order and delivered asap. Guy was calm in the end.
> 
> Here's my point, why doesn't GH throw in the bonus in the first place so we don't have complaining customers? Rhetorical question.
> View attachment 462523
> ...


After a few well placed F bombs I would've talked myself out of that tip. &#129315;

Drivers are the last people GH customers should call with complaints.


----------

